# B.vagans enclosure....



## Sicarius1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Can some folks post some pictures on this thread of an all natural habitat enclosure for a B.Vagans? Thanks ahead of time folks....


----------



## AnObeseHippo (Jun 15, 2018)

Heres what I have my B. hamorii sling in (minus the moss, i removed that after taking the picture. Ts dont like it). My B. vagans is in the same but larger due to it being a mature female.

Coco substrate with a little corkbark hide mostly buried with just enough space for the T to fit into and not too much room above the sub for the T to climb. Got a bottlecap for a waterdish but you can get water dishes that look more natural

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Nonnack (Jun 16, 2018)

If you want to see how biotope of Brachypelma looks like this site may be helpful http://www.tarantulasdemexico.com/en/biotopos_en.htm

I can show you my terrarium for B. hamori

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Sicarius1 (Jun 16, 2018)

@Nonnack that is a great looking enclosure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

